# How should I care for an Elderly Betta ?



## l n u n l (Feb 21, 2011)

:BIGsad: I've had my Betta fish for quite a long time. I think maybe somewhere near 3-4+ yrs. I've noticed that he's not as active anymore and he's often found asleep at the bottom. He does swim up for air or to nibble on food I give him but something tells me there's not much time left before he goes to swim in the River of Heaven. Is there anything I can do to make his remaining time comfortable and memorable so that he leaves us peacefully.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh that is soo sad, I think it's everybody's goal to keep their Betta's alive that long. 
Sorry I am no expert in elderly Betta's so I wouldn't know what to tell u except maybe to lower his water a bit so that it make's it easier for him to go up for air, and apart from that..just keep on what u are doing.


----------



## l n u n l (Feb 21, 2011)

What touches me the most is it seems he's hanging on and wanting to live longer. I guess I take care of my Betta fish very well that they don't wanna leave you and hanging on til they no longer can. He's very elderly to the point where it seems he's got arthritis in his rear fin cuz he no longer swims as gracefully as he did. He's rather swimming stiff and struggling to swim around. But even though he makes his efforts to go up for air, still got an appetite, and staying alive. It's like he doesn't wanna go.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with JaspersAngel. Lower the water level or perhaps get a betta log or hammock so he can float at the top and not have to swim so far for air. I'm glad you could keep your betta alive for that long! You must take extremely good care of your fish.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww.....I hope the best for you two. 
I would think lowering the water level like everyone else said would help him alot. 
Warmer temperatures and very healthy foods.
But it sounds like you take really great care of him, so you probably already do this and what you already do is great.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Either lower the water level or add floating plant leaves on the surface so he can rest there and chill when he feels like. While mine is still active (bout 6 months owning him), there are times he wants to plant his body on the floating plant leaf during rest periods as all he needs to do is tilt his head up for air...

This was a pic of him I took last week. He rested on this plant for a good hour. The camera flash did get his attention soon after as he raced to the front looking for a meal :lol:


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha, awww, cute Scoot! I can never catch mine resting in their plants like that.


----------



## l n u n l (Feb 21, 2011)

**** update ****

 My Betta Fish - Tako went to swim in Heaven's Stream on April 6th @ 9:45pm. I watched him take his last breath. Around 9pm I looked at tank ready to feed him when I noticed he was breathing quite hard *gills pumping fast* and he was starting to lay flat. Next thing I knew he took a last breath and he was gone. I cried and took a few days to mourn. But my fiance got me a *NEW* Betta and reassured me that it's okay cuz Tako is swimming strong and free in Heaven's Stream. He bought me a beautiful Delta-Tail with the most unique coloration I've seen yet in a Betta fish. Will post pictures soon. I named him Deltax. So R.I.P Tako you were a great friend for a long time. R.I.P Tako 2009-2011


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aaww. D: i'm sorry you lost Tako, but you gave him a long, wonderful life.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am very sad for your loss. But glad you could save another one. Sometimes nothing heals the pain of loss better than a new boy.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Tako.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your Tako. I know exactly how you feel. My oldest betta was pretty close to 5 years old. You gave him wonderful long life (much longer than he would have in wild) so you should be proud of yourself. Deltax is so lucky he has such a wonderful caring owner and I'm pretty sure he will make you happy for a long time as well!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, that is the saddest part of caring for a pet. I'm so sorry, Inuni. You are a great fish parent and your new boy is so very lucky to have you care for him. Your sensitivity and concern for Tako really touched me.


----------



## l n u n l (Feb 21, 2011)

​ 
Here is my *NEWEST* Aqua buddy ... Deltax. :-? He's not as friendly as Tako was and Deltax is more shy than anything. He won't eat or do much besides swim in circles. I hope he becomes comfortable and starts eating.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds almost as if the fish was waiting for you to see you one more time. I'm glad you got to have such a good friend, and I hope the new guy becomes just as good of a friend.


----------

